# Factory Spark Plugs?



## allenzachary (Sep 24, 2012)

My friend has a neglected 2008 Jetta S 2.5 CBTA at 104K miles, which has not been modified at all. It is beginning to run roughly. He has yet to change the plugs or do a tune up. 

My experience with other cars (Honda, Toyota, Ford) has taught me to use the exact same plugs as came with the car originally. I have had a real struggle trying to ascertain what came originally in his Jetta. Websites say that the original plugs could be Bosch, NGK or even Denso. 

What is the model number of the original spark plugs? Any suggestions for brand/model for the other tune up parts? 

Thanks, 
az in sc 
(Newbie here)


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Ignition/ 

Service kits at the bottom of the page. :thumbup:


----------



## allenzachary (Sep 24, 2012)

There are three different kits. 

One uses NGK and has red coil packs. The second has black coil packs and matches with Bosch plugs. The third uses Karlyn coil packs and Bosch plugs. 

My experience with Bosch plugs leans me toward the NGK and standard coil packs...but only if the are the factory original. Did VW use both brands as OEM? 

I imagine that the Karlyn coil packs are an upgrade from OEM. Are the other coil packs offered at the site OEM?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the first kit with the NGK Plugs and red coil packs. 

I dont remember what I pulled off the car in way of spark plugs. I think they were NGK also. 

sorry.


----------



## allenzachary (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. As long as I know which ones work, I'll be good. 

NGK it shall be. His car is red too, so he'll like the matching coil packs.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

there was a factory recall on the oem coil packs. should have changed them at 60k


----------



## allenzachary (Sep 24, 2012)

Recall. Interesting. 

I really doubt he's done anything with the car at all. He changes the oil every 10K, but that's it. Could he still collect on the recall if it never has been done?


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

allenzachary said:


> Recall. Interesting.
> 
> I really doubt he's done anything with the car at all. He changes the oil every 10K, but that's it. Could he still collect on the recall if it never has been done?


Have him call the dealer with the VIN first...not many 2008's were affected, to my knowledge.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

If i recall correctly the oem plugs i pulled out of my car were labelled VAG, so it was neither bosch or NGK branding wise. I replaced them with lazer welded NGK Platinum tip plugs and so far so good after 25000miles.


----------

